# Prescriptions Allowed?-HCG, HMG



## kimevans628 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for answers to a couple of prescription questions. I have heard that HCG, HMG(female hormones) and testosterone are not allowed in UAE. These prescriptions are medically necessary due to hormone imbalances...my question is are they available there by prescription through a UAE doctor or are they not allowed at all? Will we be able to bring the current prescription with us and have it filled? Will we be able to travel through customs with the vials in our suitcase? Any help would be great!


----------



## suzieq123 (Oct 10, 2011)

While we are on the subject, I've been wondering about the medication bans myself - when we move to Dubai in January, how do I know exactly what is banned, and will a note from my dr be sufficient to get around it? It just seems crazy to me that we can't bring in doctor prescribed medications, so I am confused.


----------



## kimevans628 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hopefully someone on here knows and can help! I agree, it is a little bit nuts! I have heard even anti-depressants are banned, I would think for some those would be very necessary!!! If you hear anything let me know!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There are 2 lists on the Ministry of Health Website, one is a list of banned meds which cannot be prescribed in the UAE or bought into the country (the most notable being Codein based meds). The other list is the Restricted Meds.
Meds on the Restricted list (it's a huge list) can be prescribed by a UAE doctor or can be bought into the country with prior permission from the Ministry of Health. To get permission you need to send an attested prescription or attested letter from your doctor to the UAE Embassy in your home country. They will stamp it for you and you can then bring the meds into the country. A non-resident can bring in 3 months supply. A residence can bring in 12 months supply.
Anti-depressants and hormones are not banned but are on the restricted list.
In the UK the doctors letter would be sent to the Foreign and Commonwealth Office to be attested before sending to the UAE Embassy. I do not know the procedure in USA but it will be the same as getting your educational/marriage certificates attested.


----------



## kimevans628 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you!!! That is very helpful!


----------

